# sound coming from stepper motor



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

.last week i heard one sound when i move the gantry in y exis the sound is from the left side.
I inspect and i think the sound is like ( tik tik tik) when i move the gantry in y exis its coming from the stepper motor from the back.

May be from the rear bearing.
But the machine is just 6 month old.

I own a techno hd series cnc router.

I also check the bolts which is to fix the stepper motor its fine.
Any idea about this.

Thank you


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Techno HD unit, but I do have a good general knowledge about CNC machines. I think you are right about the bearings in the stepper motor. It is unlikely they would go bad in 6 months. Most problems with stepper motors are the driver circuitry, the power supply, or the motor itself. The easiest thing to check is that you have clean AC power. Make sure there are no electrical noise-inducing tools or appliances on the same AC power circuit as your CNC. You will need test equipment to see if you have clean house power or you can just buy an AC power filter that can be installed between your AC source power and your CNC. The next easiest is to prove the motor is good. You can try to exchange the X axis motor and the Y axis motor, if that is possible. If the clicking moves with the motor, you probably have a motor that is going bad. If you have the technical schematics of the motor, you can check resistance on the motor windings at the plug pinouts with a multimeter on the resistance scale and compare them to the good motor. The schematics may also be available on-line. Check the model number on the motor. If the clicking stays with the new motor on the Y axis, you may have a problem with the driver circuitry or the power supply. Unfortunately, you will also need test equipment to test the driver board and the power supply, such as an oscilloscope and a multimeter. You will also need schematics and some higher-level troubleshooting skills. Hopefully, it will be one of the easier things. Good luck! Steve in California


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also check to see if there is an active relay nearby. The clicking may be from the relay switching off and on?


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Steve B. said:


> I am not familiar with the Techno HD unit, but I do have a good general knowledge about CNC machines. I think you are right about the bearings in the stepper motor. It is unlikely they would go bad in 6 months. Most problems with stepper motors are the driver circuitry, the power supply, or the motor itself. The easiest thing to check is that you have clean AC power. Make sure there are no electrical noise-inducing tools or appliances on the same AC power circuit as your CNC. You will need test equipment to see if you have clean house power or you can just buy an AC power filter that can be installed between your AC source power and your CNC. The next easiest is to prove the motor is good. You can try to exchange the X axis motor and the Y axis motor, if that is possible. If the clicking moves with the motor, you probably have a motor that is going bad. If you have the technical schematics of the motor, you can check resistance on the motor windings at the plug pinouts with a multimeter on the resistance scale and compare them to the good motor. The schematics may also be available on-line. Check the model number on the motor. If the clicking stays with the new motor on the Y axis, you may have a problem with the driver circuitry or the power supply. Unfortunately, you will also need test equipment to test the driver board and the power supply, such as an oscilloscope and a multimeter. You will also need schematics and some higher-level troubleshooting skills. Hopefully, it will be one of the easier things. Good luck! Steve in California


Thank you for the reply.

I asked to come and check the machine to the company where i buy this machine.
There technician said its coming from.the encoder which on the back of the stepper motor.

I dont know he his saying write or he dont want to let me know that their is any problem. He said its normal dont worry.

When buy this machine and whe i trun on the machine for the first time i forget to remove the two matel brackets which is on the gantry to fix with the bed not to move while trans porting the machine.

I trun on the machine and press the y move button to move for 2 or 3 seconds but it didnt move beacuse its fixed and a vibration is their. Then i stopped.

Will this cauae the problem to the motor or the reducer.or any damage to the gears inside the reducer.
Mine machine stepper motor fixed with shimpo reducer.

After this happens iam using the machine from 6 months.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Abid,

Take a video of the motor making the sound and post it here. We can watch the video and maybe tell what is wrong.

Bill


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

This may sound stupid, but do you have the same power supply where you are that we have here in the states?


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

If the CNC has been working OK for 6 months, I don't think that moving the Y-axis with the transportation brackets still installed caused any damage. 
If the technician that checked your machine said the ticking from the encoder was normal, you may or may not believe him. He is the expert, but if your machine was not making a ticking noise for 6 months and now it is, then something has changed. Probably not a good change. The encoder on the stepper motor is probably an optical encoder which has a light source, a light detector, and a disk with holes that interrupts the light to give you speed and position feedback to your controller. I can't think of any ticking noise that should be coming from inside the encoder. You might ask the technician for a better explanation of what is inside the encoder that is causing the noise. If you want to double-check his story, you can call factory product support and describe the problem to them. Also, you can check online for any Techno HD CNC user forums for users that may have a similar problem.
If your machine is still under warranty, you might INSIST that they change the motor and encoder.
If the machine is working OK, the last resort is to just continue to use it and ignore the ticking. Good luck! Steve in California.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Steve B. said:


> If the CNC has been working OK for 6 months, I don't think that moving the Y-axis with the transportation brackets still installed caused any damage.
> If the technician that checked your machine said the ticking from the encoder was normal, you may or may not believe him. He is the expert, but if your machine was not making a ticking noise for 6 months and now it is, then something has changed. Probably not a good change. The encoder on the stepper motor is probably an optical encoder which has a light source, a light detector, and a disk with holes that interrupts the light to give you speed and position feedback to your controller. I can't think of any ticking noise that should be coming from inside the encoder. You might ask the technician for a better explanation of what is inside the encoder that is causing the noise. If you want to double-check his story, you can call factory product support and describe the problem to them. Also, you can check online for any Techno HD CNC user forums for users that may have a similar problem.
> If your machine is still under warranty, you might INSIST that they change the motor and encoder.
> If the machine is working OK, the last resort is to just continue to use it and ignore the ticking. Good luck! Steve in California.


Thank u steve for ur suggestions.

Hmm i put my hand on the stepper motor and move in y exis in slow jog mode the sound is from the stepper motor.
The sound is their and iam still using the machine.
Some peoples said that a stepper motor dosent have the power to damage a gear and its slip internally when their is resistance. What u say about this.

Second think my cnc has 4.5 kw hsd spindle. Will it cut a 12mm mdf in one pass at a speed of 1200mm/min. 

Waiting for ur reply thank u.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

bgriggs said:


> Abid,
> 
> Take a video of the motor making the sound and post it here. We can watch the video and maybe tell what is wrong.
> 
> Bill


Thank u sir for the support.

Sure sir make a video and post here.

Sir one more think if u help me my cnc has 4.5kw hsd spindle and can i cut 12mm mdf in one.pass at a feerate of 1200mm/min.

Thank u.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I cut 12mm (1/2") mdf at 2100mm/min (90"/min) (1/4"/6.2mm upcut spiral bit) with my Techno LC series machine without any issues. My machine is not as heavy duty as your HD series.


----------



## Nobel0 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Abid,
Does the ball/lead screw moves quietly ?? may be it is hard to move then motor needs more torque.

Thanks.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

subtleaccents said:


> I cut 12mm (1/2") mdf at 2100mm/min (90"/min) (1/4"/6.2mm upcut spiral bit) with my Techno LC series machine without any issues. My machine is not as heavy duty as your HD series.


Thank u for the reply.

Just want to know how many hp spindle on ur techno lc series cnc router.

Thank you.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Nobel0 said:


> Hello Abid,
> Does the ball/lead screw moves quietly ?? may be it is hard to move then motor needs more torque.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmm dear there is rack and pinion on y and x exis and ball screw on z exis.

Thank u.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Abid said:


> Thank u for the reply.
> 
> Just want to know how many hp spindle on ur techno lc series cnc router.
> 
> Thank you.


My machine has a 4 hp Columbo spindle with tool changer.


----------

